# The big cats.



## IKE (Apr 16, 2018)

For some reason I've always been drawn to the big cats.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 16, 2018)

They are gorgeous animals and their look says they know it. Years ago I saw a white tiger at the Toronto Zoo, only bred in captivity now I believe.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 16, 2018)

Beautiful. But even trainers and people who own/run sanctuaries to protect big cats 
say never trust them and never turn your back on them.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 16, 2018)

Applecruncher, what you say is so very true. I am trying to think of the name of that famous duo where the big cat killed the trainer.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 16, 2018)

Siegfried & Roy - but Montecore did not kill Roy. Roy had a stroke and Montecore was pulling him offstage.
But.....yikes.  Montecore died in 2014.


----------



## IKE (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## applecruncher (Apr 16, 2018)

Actress Tippi Hedren ("The Birds") owns a sanctuary, and she is the one I heard say "never trust, never turn your back" 

She is also Melanie Griffith's mother btw.


----------

